# Turf Type Tall Fescue or Crabgrass?



## TurfTypeTallRescue (6 mo ago)

I overseeded with Scott's Turf Builder Tall Fescue (TTTF) Mix in the spring after dethatching and core aerating… I'm guessing this is what TTTF looks like, because it's all over my lawn, but I'm not digging the look. Is this just what it looks like or am I dealing with a ton of weeds?


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

Crabgrass.


----------



## TurfTypeTallRescue (6 mo ago)

Thanks Spammage. Yikes! Crazy how it took over like that. It's everywhere. I even applied 1 round of tenacity early spring. Will 2 rounds of tenacity take the crabgrass out?


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

Warm season guy here, so I'm not sure how well tenacity controls crabgrass from either pre or post-emergent application. Quinclorac works very well against crabgrass and says it's safe for fescue. Make sure you check temperature restrictions though if you go that route.


----------



## TurfTypeTallRescue (6 mo ago)

Great, thanks!


----------



## 7824 (Oct 23, 2019)

Weeds galore! You used a cheap seed full of weed seeds. Your aeration brought dormant weed seeds to the surface. You seeded in the spring with no pre-emergent. Tenacity doesn't count since it only lasts 20-30 days.


----------



## TurfTypeTallRescue (6 mo ago)

Thanks learningeveryday. So much for the hard work I thought would pay off. So what's the game plan? Happy to take some direction. What seed would you recommend? I was thinking about seeding Kentucky Blue Grass this fall after another round of dethatching and aerating. What do you suggest instead of Tenacity as a pre emergent. I'm going to hit the crabgrass with BioAdvanced 32 oz. Ready to Spray Extreme Crabgrass Killer for Lawns


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

Use a regular preemergent like Prodiamine or Dimension in early spring when the forsythia blooms. Use an amount that will protect through the summer (read the label). That will protect against next year's crop of crabgrass. After you kill the crabgrass you have now you may find that you don't have to do any overseeding. If you do overseed, use TTTF instead of KBG. KBG is slow to germinate and the existing grass will outcompete it. Here is an overseed guide:
https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=6250


----------



## TurfTypeTallRescue (6 mo ago)

Thanks Virginiagal!


----------

